# Oficina Técnica/Taller Mecánico



## William Stein

*Buenas noches a todos! I'm translating a text about the history of a very high-tech company that makes automotive and aviation systems:

Aritex Cading*
Nuestro cliente, Aritex, era inicialmente una empresa familiar, fundada en 1961 y que se estableció como un** Taller Mecánico***.  
Aritex se fusionó a Cading en 1986, una ***oficina técnica*** que era dirigida por el Sr. Antoni Teixidor, anteriormente un directivo de SEAT.
Desde entonces, Aritex Cading se especializa en el sector automoción y desde 2000 en el de la aviación también.  
En la empresa consideran que si se es un buen proveedor del sector automoción, también se puede trabajar con éxito en el de la aviación.  

Babylon gives "machinery workshop" for Taller Mecánico" but maybe "mechanical engineering firm" might be better in this context? Also, could "oficina técnica" be translated as an "engineering firm"?


----------



## VocabloTrad

I'd call it a "*machine shop*".

"_A room, building, or company where machining is done is called a machine shop_".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_shop


----------



## William Stein

Which term? Taller Mecánico?


----------



## VocabloTrad

Yes, "Taller Mecánico". 

There doesn't seem to be anything more to "oficina técnica" than "technical office"...


----------



## William Stein

These are very high-tech firms (indepedent companies) that merged to  produce automation and aircraft systems and I don't think there's anything simple about them, They obviously involve sophisticated engineering. I've never heard the term "technical office" used in English, or certainly not as a separate company, as it is in my quote. When I was in a work-study program at Delco Electronics there was one little room in a huge building called a machine shop with drill presses and the like that was used to custom build units requested by the engineers, That said,it's possible that Aritex had extremely humble origins as a little machine shop, but it seems unlikely to me.


----------



## VocabloTrad

Fair enough. 

It seems quite likely to me, though, that a family business in Spain in the 60s started out as a machine shop.


----------



## William Stein

Okay thanks, that's a good point, but I'll wait a while to see if anybody has anything else to add.


----------



## rodelu2

_Metalworking (shop) (company) (business) _cubre todas las posibilidades para "taller mecánico" excepto reparación de automóviles, que es un significado muy frecuente. Machining también es correcto pero suele referirse más bien a trabajo con remoción de virutas (torneado, fresado etc) mientras metalworking es más general, incluyendo además estampado, soldadura, etc.


----------



## William Stein

rodelu2 said:


> _Metalworking (shop) (company) (business) _cubre todas las posibilidades para "taller mecánico" excepto reparación de automóviles, que es un significado muy frecuente. Machining también es correcto pero suele referirse más bien a trabajo con remoción de virutas (torneado, fresado etc) mientras metalworking es más general, incluyendo además estampado, soldadura, etc.



Muchas gracias por la respuesta tan detallada. Qué opina de "Oficina Técnica"?


----------



## rodelu2

William Stein said:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta tan detallada. Qué opina de "Oficina Técnica"?



Una oficina técnica realiza trabajo de diseño de ingeniería civil o mecánica o de arquitectura, con ingenieros profesionales al frente; nada en ella se construye o fabrica. Muy posiblemente se refiera a "Mechanical Engineering Consultant", aunque no sabemos si el Sr. Teixidor hacía algo más que ingeniería mecánica (hidráulica, eléctrica, electrónica). Tal vez "Engineering Consultant" sea mejor pues no compromete a nadie.


----------



## William Stein

rodelu2 said:


> Una oficina técnica realiza trabajo de diseño de ingeniería civil o mecánica o de arquitectura, con ingenieros profesionales al frente; nada en ella se construye o fabrica. Muy posiblemente se refiera a "Mechanical Engineering Consultant", aunque no sabemos si el Sr. Teixidor hacía algo más que ingeniería mecánica (hidráulica, eléctrica, electrónica). Tal vez "Engineering Consultant" sea mejor pues no compromete a nadie.



ok, muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------

